
Former opioids users swear by natural drug Kratom as alternative for pain - jelliclesfarm
https://fox17.com/news/addicted/some-former-opioids-users-swear-by-natural-drug-kratom-as-alternative-for-pain-treatment
======
poormystic
Surely any substance that is a substitute for opioids and reduces the anguish
of opiod addiction, is itself an opioid, and addictive?

